# Completing a natural miscarriage with black and blue cohosh



## millefleur

So, I've been convalescing for several days with moderate to severe cramps and rather light but continuous bright red bleeding (less than a period). That is to say things are going very slowly with my natural at-home miscarriage.

I'm thinking of taking the advice in Susun Weed's book "Wise Woman Herbal for the Childbearing Year" and getting some black and blue cohosh to get things going before my NMW follow-up on Friday.

What do you think? Has anyone done this? What dose did you use? What did you experience?


----------



## CawMama

I was "this close" to trying it, but never ended up needing to. I was sort of afraid to. I hope someone can offer advice.


----------



## bsideu4ever

My MW gave it to me to get labor started...at 42w. It never did anything for me. She had me taking one dropper full of blue, and then 30 minutes later take a dropper full of black going back and forth for 4 hours a day.


----------



## millefleur

On New Year's Eve I took 20 drops each of Blue Cohosh and Black Cohosh tinctures in water every hour for five hours.

I could have also added 20 drops of Pennyroyal every hour for five hours, but chose not to.

Things have picked up slightly since then, but very slowly. I don't know if it's working or not.

It said not to exceed 5 doses. I don't know if that means in one day, or what, but I didn't try it again.


----------



## Carlyle

Argh! I'm so sorry that this is taking so long for you. That sounds horribly frustrating. I hope that things pick up and are over quickly. I've been thinking about you.


----------



## dinahx

The only side effect I have ever read about at safe doses is with blue and that is a slight risk of Fetal Braychardia, and it does not apply here. So IDK, I would try it myself before Cytotec.


----------

